# License-free fishing until the 11th July



## PACMAN

Just FYI!
http://www.familyfishingweekend.com/welcome.cfm

On a side note, I am going fishing on the weekend off the dock at my family cottage, and the lake has small mouth bass, and of course the infamous sunfish!

what is your recommendation on the bait i should use?

(I catch and release)


----------



## Tropicana

Hey PACMAN that sounds like fun, I myself am a fisherman and would suggest http://www.profish3.com/images/tackle/jighead-ta1202.jpg type of hooks and http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/store/photos/BK_Atomic_tube_rigged.jpg types of lures. Good luck!.


----------



## matti2uude

I have good results using earthworms.


----------



## NVES

2" Berkley Power Grub - white, black or pumpkinseed colour with a 1/4 oz jighead = guaranteed fish.

Enjoy the great Canadian outdoors!


----------



## Ciddian

Pop off the barbs if you can.. much easier if its just C/R. I like using earthworms myself


----------



## Plaid

Thanks for the heads-up about the license stuff!
And for me, worms have never failed. If the water's more than 20' deep, nothing beats a classic jig hook with a worm on it.

I've had success with various rubber tubes, but worms are the product of a lot of people trying a lot of different baits. They're classic because they work!

And Ciddian's totally right about the barbs. If you're with kids, or just catching pumpkinseed or perch, then a 1-barb hook is much easier. You can cut off the other two with wire cutters, or leave them on for bigger game.

Have fun!
Wes


----------



## Holidays

nice, need a fishing rod now.


----------



## Chris S

Try leeches if you want some big smallies.

Make sure you use the right size hooks - too big and the poor sunfish lose their eyes, too small and the larger ones get gut-hooked more often!


----------



## AquaNeko

Is bow fishing allowed?


----------



## DaFishMan

Good time to see this, leaving for a small private lake after work. (close to eagle lake) Sm & Lm bass are the main fish, then their food sources (perch, sunfish, rock bass). When I fished there last year for the first time I caught a few 2 to 3 pounders while still on the dock. From the boat it was even better. 

I'm thinking about the small dwarf sag plants right by the dock. If I collect some I know how to dip it for nasties but coldwater to tropical tank additions haven't worked well in the past with the exception of jungle val. Anyone have tips ?

BASS 101.

If bait fishing hide the hook with the bait and use small a hook as possible. I snap the barbs off my hooks and lures as I release most of what I catch. Various baits aren't needed. I get a couple dozen worms to tip my lures with as an enticer and to help cover my scent. 

Speaking of scent, keep wounded and bleeding bass (usually after you trying to tear the hook out) IN the boat. Fry them up later. Don't put back into the water. If you get blood on your hands, wash your hands with unscented soap, rinse your hook/lure, if nothing bites within the normal time, change spots. Bass are turned off by a wounded bass and the scent of bass blood.

If lures aren't attracting I fall back on the trusty worm and hook. I use balsa wood slip bobbers as a depth control to hover the bait just enough off the bottom to hopefully avoid snags. Slowly reel in, stopping often and twitching the bait. Or no bobber, learn how to 'feel' the bottom. 

For bass from the dock, boat casting and trolling all I need is my size 2 blue fox vibrax spinner (the yellow and orange one with the sonic bell). I use that 90% of the time and have a couple extra in case I lose one. Add some size 0, 1, and 2 (and the odd 3 and 4 ) mepps spinners of various colors you can catch everything from panfish up to bass, pickeral and pike. Always tip the hook with worm. 

A few diff lures for variety" 3 and 4 inch rapala minnows, medium depth, (get a few colors, light blue, dark red, silver, gold, black), solid and jointed so they wiggle. Small and medium Hula poppers white with red and frog finish. 

A simple 6ft rod and pushbutton reel (the ugly stick combo at walmart is awesome) will do just fine for most small to mid size fish. 8 pnd to 10pnd test line unless fishing heavy snag areas.

Have fun


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

dynamite...LOL jkzz. I find that earthworms work for smaller fish but I get MONSTER fish with crayfish. I catch crayfish in a stream near the lake i go fishing at or buy earthworms at the bait shop. I landed some huge largemouth bass using crayfish, the fish didn't even fit properly in the cooler and it was a fairly large cooler


----------



## PACMAN

you guys are intense!!!

Well, I'll try my luck with the lures I curerntly have and pray i can catch something. 

I will try and take pictures if I do in fact catch anything. 



Don't expect much from me


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

My best luck was end of june, bass spawning season, caught tons of them and a lot of jumbo perch, they taste amazingggg


----------



## AquaNeko

I can't seem to find any info on this but is bow fishing allowed?


----------



## PACMAN

what the heck is bow fishing???


----------



## AquaNeko

PACMAN said:


> what the heck is bow fishing???


Bow & arrow and crossbow

Found this for those that are interested. Carp hunting May-July 15 for bow fishing.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/stdprodcon...letsfish/documents/document/stel02_178933.pdf

From my research so far with help from some other people that helped me lead me to find that info it appears you only need a fishing licence and not a hunting licence to bow fish. However you can not bowfish at night is what I've been told


----------



## PACMAN

Some Pics from last weekend, fishing off the dock!

























This crazy snapping turtle was interested in my lure  scared the heck out of me!


----------



## carbonlist

can you guys post a couple of places to go fishing. Right now I'm going to the same lake and I only catch panfish off the docks. I know these are "secret" fishing spots but please help.


----------



## Riceburner

The kids want to go fishing this week. Fishing from a dock would be perfect. They don't care what they catch, just that they get something. Any public docks or such anyone could recommend would be great. Close to the city would be even better. Would prefer not more than an hour from RHill/Vaughn.

They are way under 18, so no lic. needed.


----------



## hojimoe

don't have any pictures from last weekend (july 9-11) but I got 3 largemouth that weekend, and my brother in law got two - all in the 3-4lb range currently sitting in his freezer at the cottage

this weekend, friday night was nothing edible, just lots of rock bass/perch/bluegill 
saturday night is a different story, I'm waiting for pictures from my brother in law's camera, but I caught a 6lb/~31" pike from the dock while he was preping dinner....needless to say it added to dinner very nicely! tasted FANTASTIC!!! excellent fight, never caught a pike that large


----------



## hojimoe

hojimoe said:


> don't have any pictures from last weekend (july 9-11) but I got 3 largemouth that weekend, and my brother in law got two - all in the 3-4lb range currently sitting in his freezer at the cottage
> 
> this weekend, friday night was nothing edible, just lots of rock bass/perch/bluegill
> saturday night is a different story, I'm waiting for pictures from my brother in law's camera, but I caught a 6lb/~31" pike from the dock while he was preping dinner....needless to say it added to dinner very nicely! tasted FANTASTIC!!! excellent fight, never caught a pike that large


here's the pike!


----------



## PACMAN

you definitely outdid my catches!






RICEBURNER, i wish I could help you out, but the place i was fishing from was my uncles cottage dock. How about going fishing in lake simcoe? I know theres a few gov't docks on that lake.


----------



## camboy012406

can anyone suggest where is the best place for fishing..?? exact locatio please??


----------



## Chris S

camboy012406 said:


> can anyone suggest where is the best place for fishing..?? exact locatio please??


Where the fish are!


----------



## DaFishMan

Pacman and Hojimoe nice catches !

I corrected the size of my vibrax lure from 3 to 2, sorry bout that !

The weather was hot when I went last weekend. Nothing interesting was hitting my trusty lure so I switched to hook & worm with a split shot a foot up the line, no bobber. Then nailed a 2 pound LM which I released to grow larger. Wished I had more time to fish, it's SO relaxing. I got put to work though lol. 

Funny you mentioned the snapping turtle, I also saw one a few times and it hung around the boat awhile. Usually the bass don't bite when they're around, this time I caught the bass in the same area, and saw approx a 5 pound+ bass swim by. My jaw dropped and I cast my line where I saw it a few times but couldn't temp it to bite. 

My fave place to fish growing up was Youngs Harbour in Lake Simcoe, bass, pike, crappies, and perch in between. I stuck to the shallow weebbeds in the south end most of the time but a good deeper stretch just south of the breakwall out from Dawsons Marina, which would be good when the weather is hot. 

Hopefully I'll be able to go fishing again soon


----------



## bigfishy




----------



## Riceburner

Anyone ever got any recommendations near Bradford for kid friendly fishing? Hows Bridge and Holland area?

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour....112425,-79.553461&spn=0.024249,0.054932&z=15


----------



## DaFishMan

Don't even have to go as far as bradford. From The queensway north (ie Leslie Street) Take Queensville sideroad west until you see water/bridge etc. 

In this heat you'll mostly catch panfish from shore but also bass territory so you never know when you'll land ole LockJaw lol. Also some pike about.


----------



## Riceburner

I see River Drive Park...
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour....128083,-79.503744&spn=0.006061,0.013733&z=17

or Peterman Ln...
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour....110314,-79.546981&spn=0.012187,0.027466&z=16

I'll try your other recommendation in Keswick. The Keswick spots look nicer.


----------



## Riceburner

Peterman Lane for the win! This spot here...

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour...7b5MEsuwUBdsMmaCvPQywA&cbp=12,178.08,,0,14.41

The Keswick spots were not as accessible due to the tall reeds, etc. And no fishing near the boat launch at Beeg Park.


----------



## DaFishMan

Sorry I gave you outdated into. When I saw Beeg Park on the map I'd assumed they just renamed that spot. Been about 8 years since I've fished there (when it was a few min walk) and were no fishing restrictions at the time. 

Did you try the area by shirlea blvd ?

I had better head up that way soon and check some of my old spots.


----------



## Riceburner

No worries. Thanks for the suggestions. The area by Shirlea Blvd was kinda ok. A few spots you could get close to the water where there were gaps in the tall reeds. Caught the first few of the day there, but there was no shade and the kids wanted to try another spot. Beeg didn't work out cause of no fishing along the launch. Could have tried at the end facing the lake, but it was too windy for them to cast out from, so took the chance on the canal. Turned out the canal was perfect. Tree gave us shade and it was a clear spot right at the water. They had a great day, used up almost all the worms we had. Turns out to be only about 30 min from home too.


----------



## DaFishMan

Glad they had some catches, that canal was always good.
A couple of our family friends had houses there so could cast right off their backyard dock, always caught enough for dinner


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

To find the perfect spot, use a fish tracker, stop when you see a ton of blips on the screen lol


----------

